# sea / sean los que sea / sean



## lapetita

Me adhiero a este foro con la búsqueda de una expresión: "sea lo que sea"...cómo se diría en francés?

Gracias....


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lapetita,

¡Bienvenida al foro !

"sea lo que sea" tiene variantes en francés que dependen "de lo que antecede.

Por favor, danos un contexto, una frase, algo. Ayúdanos a ayudarte.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## lapetita

Perdonad por mi ignorancia. Gracias. Es mi primera vez.
Estoy redactando dos posibilidades que pueden dar a una consecuencia, entonces, la expresión "sea lo que sea", que la escribiría al final, se refiere a que me da igual cual de las dos posibilidades da lugar a esa consecuencia:
"peut-être tu ne te sents pas bien aujourd'hui ou il y a une mauvaise conexion...."sea lo que sea"...."

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Gévy

No te preocupes, simplemente es bueno dar siempre datos suplementarios para que sepamos cómo contestar adecuadamente.

"peut-être que tu ne te sens pas bien aujourd'hui ou qu'il y a une mauvaise connexion....

"sea lo que sea"...."

Creo que diría en este caso: 

Peu importe: qué más da 

¿Es esto lo que querías decir?


----------



## Sel&poivre

Yo diria : quoi qu'il en soit


----------



## Gévy

Salut sel et poivre,

Si tu dis "quoi qu'il en soit" alors ta phrase continuera obligatoirement.

Et c'est ce qui n'est pas clair dans ce que nous dit Lapetita.


----------



## lapetita

Muchas gracias por responder tan rápido, m ehe quedado sorprendida que esto sea así...gracias

A lfinal me quedo con "Peu import", para no dar importabncia a las dos posibilidades que he citado antes: "qué más da"

Gracias otra vez, y hasta pronto

Besos,

Lapetita

Ah...y gracias por la correción de la frase...he empezado hace muy poquito...jejeje

Lapetita


----------



## lilliputthegreat

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estimados Amigos:

Alguien puede ayudarme con la traducción de aquella expresión así como su modo de empleo (ejemplos de otros casos en los que deba ser empleado).

Aquí tienes el contexto:
_Esto no afectará tu relación con los demás o con tu trabajo, sean los que sean los proyectos a los que estás abocada en este momento._

Muchas gracias por adelante...

Lilliput!


----------



## coup de pouce

...quels que soient les projets...


----------



## caraemamoncillo

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola

he aquí mi pregunta

quiero decir:

"y desde ya cuenta conmigo para lo que sea que necesites"

sinceramente no coloco mi versión porque no se me ocurre ninguna


muchas gracias


----------



## iran

Hola

Yo diría: *et dès maintenant compte sur moi quoi qu'il soit dont tu auras besoin. *Pero espera más respuestas porque ni yo estoy muy segura de mi traducción. 

Un saludo


----------



## lpfr

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con Iran 
  También se puede abreviar a 
  "et dès maintenant compte sur moi pour quoi que ce soit."
  "et dès maintenant compte sur moi pour tout ce dont tu auras besoin."
  Mucho menos formal:
  "et dès maintenant compte sur moi pour n'importe quoi."


----------



## Sarah21

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola/bonjour!

Comment pourrait on traduire en francais cette phrase :
"Es un medio para conducirlas a aceptar la decisión final, *sea lo que sea lo que ésta diga*"

Je ne comprend absolument pas la fin de la phrase, j'ai pensé à "qu'elle (la décision) qu'elle soit et quoi qu'elle dise mais bon...

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

sea lo que sea = voir ci-dessus les diverses solutions proposées

lo que = ce que

ésta = celle-ci (une femme dont on a parlé avant)*
*
diga = subjonctif à sens futur

C'est plus clair maintenant ?

Je ne te donne pas la solution car ici nous ne traduisons pas des phrases entières *

*


----------



## Sarah21

Paquita merci beaucoup et désolée je n'avais pas vu que ce post existait ! 

A présent je comprend le sens de la phrase!

Merci encore!


----------



## Paquita

Ne sois pas désolée, la fin de la phrase te posait aussi problème ...

Quelle est ta proposition ? (on peut simplifier en français)


----------



## chics

Bienvenue Sarah21!

Mmm... normalement il serait bien d'avoir un peu plus de contexte, parce qu'il y a la possibilité qu'on parle d'une femme quand on dit "ésta", et donc que quoi qu'elle peut dire (comme excuse ou...) ce chose est un moyen pour conduir les personnes (on ne sait pas qui) à qu'elles accepten la décision finale.

Mais sinon, sans autre information, je pense que "ésta" est la décision. Donc que n'importe quelle soit la décision finale (ici on comprend que rien n'est encore décidé) il y a un moyen pour les (les personnes? les femmes? on ne sait pas qui) faire accepter la décision finale, comme décision finale (sans se demander laquelle) ou peut-être une décision dont la personne qui parle meconnais mais pas la personne qui met le moyen dont elle parle.

Tout ça a l'air bien flou, mais je ne sais pas à quoi je parle! Il est très important pour les autres de donner toujours le contexte.


----------



## Sarah21

Paquita, ma proposition est la suivante : 

"Il s'agit d'une manière de les inciter à accepter la décision, quelle qu'elle soit et quoi qu'elle stipulera"

Je trouve que cela fait beaucoup de que que que je vais réfléchir a une autre traduction en attendant. 

Chics, bonjour

Merci pour ton aide.
Le contexte est juridique et le texte parle de la défénse lors d'un jugement au tribunal, le conducir*las* fait référence aux parties qui sont en opposition lors du jugement. Et le este fait référence a la décision.


----------



## Paquita

Simplement : quoi que soit//  ce qu//'elle dira =>>> quoi qu'elle stipule.

(c'est encore plus facile que si on faisait intervenir "une femme" !!)

Pardon pour la mauvaise interprétation de "ésta"... mais il faut donner *tout* le contexte dont tu disposes dès le *premier* post, c'est plus simple et plus rapide. Nous ne sommes pas des devins


----------



## Sarah21

Gracias Paquit& pour ton aide!!

A vrai dire je ne suis pas une habituée du forum mais maintenant je le saurai


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Autre idée: *quelle qu'en soit la teneur*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sarah21

Bonjour Gévy

J'aime beaucoup ta proposition!! merci!!


----------

